# Boundary Waters



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm planning a trip this spring (late May, early June). I have never been and I'm just looking for some suggestions.. Route, outfitters, etc.... Any help would be appreciated. Mainly looking for big bronzebacks!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Do not go any earlier than June & probably the later in June, the better. If Spring is late, the water will be cold & you could find the smallies all sitting on the nest....w/their mouths tightly closed!

Then consider your own personal comfort: My experience is that the weather up North is often very unstable in late Spring/early Summer. Plays havoc w/the fishing & makes dressing properly, staying dry & bathing(in the lakes, remember?) more difficult.

Many years since I've been there - outfitters I used are gone - but any you choose will be able to direct you to lakes w/species you seek.

If the trip you choose involves a lot of paddling in the motor zone, consider using a launch service to the first portage. The last 2 trips I took, we wasted several hours paddling through the motor zone, while the smart guys whipped past us in launches. Time is money.

Also, take several friends to spread the work @ portages & camps. It can be a lot of work for 2, especially if you're not big stud outdoorsmen. Wife & I went once & it was too much work for her.

It's a wonderful area & you'll have a great time.


----------



## CES (Nov 24, 2006)

Seagull outfitters on the gunflint trail are who we use and there is a ton of information on their website. We went into McEwen lake in the Quietico last year and the fishing for 16 to 19 inch smallmouth was great.

Chuck


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

If you go the last of May/first of June you may not get into the smallies, like Cincinnati said, but you'll have a great chance at some awsome lake trout fishing if you go to the right lake. I really like Voyageur North Outfitters in Ely, its right in town and they have a great bunkhouse that is pretty cheap for a nights stay before or after your trip. If you choose an enty point that has motor boat access be sure to get a tow boat to get you to the canoe area, its worth every penny. My favorite lake is Knife lake, it has good fishing for the big 4, lakers, smallies, walleye and pike. Yot get there through the Moose lake chain, which is a motor boat area so get a tow in from Moose lake. From Moose lake there is a great lake trout lake just a few portages away, Kekekabic Lake. Check out the MN dnr site http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/lakefind/index.html they have an awsome lake finder feature. Just put in the name of a lake you want to know about and it will give you all kinds of info about the fishing, what is there and the average size and tons of great info. Get a good map and start checking it out to figgure out where you want to to. If you want to fish hard I would say paddle in your first day and then set up a base camp for the week. If you move camps each day you loose fishing time to setting up camp. It is a great place and you'll love it up there.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I've got a video called Boundary Waters Tips and Tricks that is pretty cool. Its a little old but I could make a copy and send it to ya if you would like. I've also got several years worth of Boundary Waters Journals, its a magazine about the BWCA not my personal journals, that you could borrow if you would like to pick them up from me sometime.


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

I concur on voyageur North Outfitters.

You don't have to go far to find big fish. I caught lots of good fish including a 20.25" smallie one portage in. See fish in avatar to left...

Knife Lake is good. Lac La Croix is good. 

Enjoy the experience...it's more than just about fishing.

Winner


----------



## magicman90221 (Oct 7, 2008)

No Go Williamsandhall.com

They Aretheabsolutely Best. Ive Done North And They Dont Compare...williamsandhall Blows Them Away.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Neat link for fishing reports here
http://www.bwca.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=maps.list_member_locations&pointtype=fishingSpot

I always liked going in through Round Lake into missing Link as the 142 rod portage discouraged others. Little Saganaga has Lake Trout too and Elm Lake off that Perch, Pike, and Walleye with no thru traffic.

Rockwood Outfitters on Round has a bunkhouse for a last shower before going in or one on the way out and cheaper than a lodge or full cabin. Been a while but Sven and Ole's Pizza with a cold one in Grand Marais was always a Godsend on the way out.

Last time I was up, I was determined to catch a pike on topwater fly. Darn smallies wouldn't leave it alone long enough to get a pike...


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone know what early August tends to be like? I imagine the skeeters might be pretty bad...what about the fishing?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

NLC25 said:


> Anyone know what early August tends to be like? I imagine the skeeters might be pretty bad...what about the fishing?


From what I have read in my mags is that the skeeters are not bad in August, after about mid June they really die off. I have only been in the 1st week of June and can tell you it might be a good idea to take a few extra pints of blood with ya . Really the best thing is to take a bug jacket because there is no spray that will work. Ticks are really bad also. I think the fishing is just like every place else, usually better spring and early summer and not so good during the dog days of summer, however not so good in the BWCA would probably be great compared to Ohio.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

WINNER said:


> I concur on voyageur North Outfitters.
> 
> You don't have to go far to find big fish. I caught lots of good fish including a 20.25" smallie one portage in. See fish in avatar to left...
> 
> ...



I have also used Voyageur North as well. They have a cheap bunkhouse to stay the night before to get an early start before the wind kicks up for the start of your trip. The trip can be as easy or challenging as you want to make it. Our tough trips were early May with a different camp and 8+ hours of paddling per day. The easiest (and most enjoyable) was using the 'echo trail' entry point to Agnes lake (US). Base camp in Agnes for good smallmouth, panfish, walleye, and pike. Easy day trips to Oyster (lake trout/pike) and LaCroix and beyond can be done to mix things up. Camps on points in the center/north side of the lake have good fishing from shore.

Go thru old posts for some good info:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/search.php?searchid=1626960

Some recommendations:

Pack light - enough to carry everything without having to portage twice.

Bring a lightweight depth finder - helps find fish on tough days.

Bring safety equipment (medical), including pliers/cutters that can break the thickest hook you will use.

Build a 'quetico anchor' = basketball net, tied together on the bottom. Thread a 50' or so rope thru the other side (where the net is attached to the rim), tying it off on one of the loops and back out thru the same. This net can be filled with rocks before you head out, then emptied as you move between camps.

Much more info here: http://www.quietjourney.com/community/YABB.cgi


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Steel Cranium said:


> Some recommendations:
> 
> Bring safety equipment (medical), including pliers/cutters that can break the thickest hook you will use.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you so much for all the info. My plans have changed a little bit and I'm going in early July. I was wandering if the smallmouth will still be hitting good or if this might be a bad time to go. I know people who have gone in the summer and had very little luck. Thanks again! Also, as right now I might use Canoe Country (any feed back would be good).


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Check out other BWCA forums (like the one I posted earlier), searching for fishing in July. I imagine that the fishing wouldn't be as good as early/late in the season, but it's still better than anything around here. I would concentrate on night fishing for smallies and pike during the summer. The bugs could be the biggest issue in July - black flies, mosquitoes, etc. Might want to invest in a head cover. The weather should be great, not needing to pack winter gear that's required earlier in the season. You might run into an issue with open fire restrictions if it's a dry summer, so bring a propane cooker/small stove. I was up there one year in May where the put the file restriction on the week after we left. Can't imagine a trip up there without the campfires.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> Counter Assault Bear Mace. Have never needed it (since I bought it), I hope I never will, but nice to have with you. Did have one incident that I made me really want to make sure I had it next trip.


Best defense against the bears is to schedule your trip for blueberry season. Blueberry season starts the end of July and runs through August. We went the last week of July one year and never had a bear encounter.


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

I have had two great trips into the boundary waters. our first trip was 11 days over labor day 2005, and our second trips was 7 days over labor day 2007. Our weather was good and fishing was good. We used North Country Canoe Outfitters (http://www.boundarywaters.com/) which is located on Farm Lake just outside Ely, it is located on the water so you can try out different canoes styles and weight. The staff and owners were very knowledgeable about fishing areas and targeting species on which lakes. We selected a very demanding trip on both occassions and we are starting to plan for labor day 2009. 

My first trip to the boundary waters was a lifelong dream come true. My second trip was a continuation of that Dream.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Did it last year. 17 hour trip for smallies smaller than you can catch in detroit river or Erie. Forest fires have everything scorched, hence no wind breaks. Try to paddle a kayak on saganaga or any of the lakes up there with 30mph headwind and no trees. Mutant bugs, no spray will work. Must have head net.

Dont waste your time, average fishing, horrible scenery (unless you like looking at charred trees everywhere), super long drive. Youd do way better just to stay here.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Haven't been to the boundary waters for awhile. We have used Basswood Lake as a basecamp and done day trips into the Canadien side of the lake. Basecampimg will allow you to bring along more comfort items, including tackle. Plenty of fish to be caught on this body of water. Lots of camp sites available if you can get a permit to stay there. Walleye can be awesome if you get on them. My wife and I caught nearly 400 bass on a week trip 10 years ago. One hump up near Ranger Bay held over 50 bass. Our trips were always around the end of June. Sometimes the fishing wasn't too good. Just never know what the weather will bring. It's a crap shoot when it comes to picking the "right week".

Good luck, Gill


----------

